# Anubias Disease?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this anubias affliction? I have seen it much much worse than this. I have seen it cover the rhizome, make its way up the stems and sit on the under side of the leaves.

Below you can see it in the circled areas.

It is a scabby texture.

No part of the rhizome was buried.










jB


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 29, 2009)

whoa! anubias herpes! *gag!


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whats the water parameters. I had a similar problem before, the rhizome was rotting away and the nitrates and phosphates had elevated too high when i was off to college. No anubias herpes though


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

wow at first glance it looks just like the natural red coloration of the plant. This would devastate my anubias tank! eeek, hope you find a solution


----------

